# Objectives for 2010



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

OK, this is a new thread for the upcoming year. What are your objectives and with what dog(s)?
I'll start. I have a 8 month old (on Jan 5) GSD and I plan to put a brevet in French Ring on him. The main drawbacks, I have no experience in French Ring and the dog is from Czeck background. So far he is doing good and I am learning from good people! 
State your objectives and we shall see next December 24th!
Mike


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Train 2 additional explosives detectors. Train 1 cadaver dog. Train 4 dogs I already have working as detector dogs as patrol dogs. Pass the torch to my successor and a continual prayer that all handlers go home when the shift is over.

DFrost


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Pup born 2/28/09, 2010 goal is BH with a stretch goal for SchH1.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Get a qualifying score for the Schutzhund USA Nationals and complete there first and foremost.
I would like to go to the AWDF but I don't want to compete at ScH II so that prolly ain't going to happen.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

1. locate suitable working pup breeder (in progress)
2. get the right pup
3. socialize, basic OB (not much but enough), early bite work
3. foundation training for BH in 2011.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Looking for Sch 1 this spring, maybe a Sch2 in the fall, maybe even a FH too. \\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Get deeper into herding with Thunder. Get his UD and get serious about ob and herding with Trooper. AKC and AHBA for both


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Do something noteworthy....whatever that may be...do a coupla shows, promote PP/ Dog sports. Put a hurtin on some unsuspecting decoys. Stop smoking, drinking pots of coffee and eating donuts. Hopefully get some kind of title on the dog. Get a hip replacement (for me), a new tooth (for me)...LOL. an indoor training spot, and make a video good enough to post on here.... I'd be happy if I get all that done......
Joby


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, since My dog is now 2 years 4 months old......lol lol Last year was hectic. 

Get 2 more Qualifying scores for an RN title (AKC)
Get an RA (AKC) 
Get a CD (AKC)
Maybe get a conformation title on him (AKC/UKC)
BH before spring
SchH1 by winter

If money and life allows, we should accomplish all that. BUT if another grandma gets sick or something then it will all go by the wayside to wait another 6 months or year. 

Courtney


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Schutzhund I in the Spring on Belatucadrus (DS) and maybe SchH II and/or Schutzhund III by the end of the year

BH and SchH I on Flannchadh (Dobermann) early Spring with possible
SchH II and/or III by the end of the year


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Recertify Grim cadaver third time with NAPWDA

Certify Grim under LETS 

Make more time for regular training - more focus on buried problems; more water training more speed drills.

Start looking for the next cadaver dog - Grim turns 7 next August. At least decide on breed for sure [stick with GSD or make change?]

Work on personal fitness/agility/weight.

Get my freakin house organized and a vegetable garden / fruit trees going.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Get the three on Buko, get a 1 on Esko, and maybe Soda PoP. Get all the exercises trained to some level on Esko.

Depending on if we get the three, maybe go compete at the nationals.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I hope to have Kuma (GSD) doing most of the Ring 3 exercises by the end of 2010. I want to start trialing him in 2011.... fingers crossed.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Get a hip replacement (for me)


You too?! I'm waiting as H1N1 put all the elective surgeries on hold up here. 

Next year Hip replacement for me (big time). Can't wait to be able to walk down the trial field without looking like I have a boomarang in my pants and on narcotics to deal with the pain. I'm donating my body parts from the surgery to the local SAR group for HR detection nothing like some fresh meat for the dogs! LOL! 

Sept 2010 get to give back my Nissan Altima lease and get a full size pick up, Woohoo! 

Got lots of plans dog related all depends on the recovery from the surgery. 

1. Get a local club going for French Ringsport so I don't have to travel as much to train. 
*Have a field now
* Members interested
*Get at least 3 training decoys going steady locally got one, working on the other 2. 
*Get all the jumps and blinds in place.

2. Host a training seminar and a decoy camp. 

3. Host the first French Ringsport trial in my home province in 10 years on my home field. :-$

4. Buy myself a Demenant training suit for myself so I can work dogs back tied. 

5. Prepare my bitch for her FR3 and trail 2011 FR2 

6. My bitch was bred so hopefully the breeding took will know for sure in the next couple of days. If it took get the pups all placed in working and or sport homes. May hold back one pup for myself as I really like the breeding pairing and prepare the new pup as my next competition dog. I maybe getting ahead of myself.

7. Cross train the dog in some detection maybe field weed and blackpowder.

8. Write some original music for my band and get it recorded play some gigs.

Going to be busy busy!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

"You too?! I'm waiting as H1N1 put all the elective surgeries on hold up here."

Sorry to hear that. This kind of rationing is what we now have to look forward to with the recent Healthcare reforme Jack-Assery! 

Have you done any research on Hip Resurfacing? Might be an option.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Kyle Sprag said:


> "You too?! I'm waiting as H1N1 put all the elective surgeries on hold up here."
> 
> Sorry to hear that. This kind of rationing is what we now have to look forward to with the recent Healthcare reforme Jack-Assery! quote]
> 
> I hope your health care reform doesn't use the same model as the Canadian system. Expect long waits if it does.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Kyle Sprag said:
> 
> 
> > "You too?! I'm waiting as H1N1 put all the elective surgeries on hold up here."
> ...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Have you done any research on Hip Resurfacing? Might be an option.


Yup .. The surgeon I went to is one of 2 that does resurfacing in my area that is why I went to him in the first place and he says I don't know how you can walk on it at all. He says it's to badly damaged for a resurface. So I'm snookered.


----------



## Kevin lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> You too?! I'm waiting as H1N1 put all the elective surgeries on hold up here.
> 
> Next year Hip replacement for me (big time). Can't wait to be able to walk down the trial field without looking like I have a boomarang in my pants and on narcotics to deal with the pain. I'm donating my body parts from the surgery to the local SAR group for HR detection nothing like some fresh meat for the dogs! LOL!
> 
> ...


Nice one Geoff!!!Wish you all the best for 2010 and you realize all your plans.I still remember when I just met you ,some said "this guy will never able to do Ring".The same people had never been on a FR trial field.And now you are still kicking ass.NY,CT, IL,MI,Vancouver, Montreal...I am sure you forget plan #9 a trip to Europe... France to assist the FR final

Happy new year 2010 to you and family!!!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> No, we are just going to give Everything to Everyone for Free. At least that is what I heard on the TV Comercials....LOL :-o


It isn't that bad not having insurance myself it is a godsend. It would be nice to have a blend of the 2. Something in the middle,. I'm still not in a rush to get the surgery it scares the shit out of me.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I'm still not in a rush to get the surgery it scares the shit out of me.

Is it the hammer and chisels they use ?? LOL


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Certify my Service Dog. Finish up alert task training and attention tasks.
Certify Emma - they're amost ready!
Get Caper into her home and certified.
Select and place 2 service dogs.
Train my dog and SO's dog in a fun sport - disc or weight pull?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I have lots of training/trialing goals for 2010, it's going to be a busy year, as usual LOL

Havok - If he holds up physically, get his FRII and FRIII. Unfortunately he suffered some pretty major injuries as a pup, and they are starting to rear their ugly little heads, the jumps may just be to much wear and tear on him, but we'll see how it goes. If his chiropractor says "stop", we stop and he semi-retires to a friends couch in Oregon, if not we keep training/trialing.

Kita - At minimum get the Brevet and FRI. I will also be breeding her this year, but depending on the timing of everything, I'd like to at least be trialing her in FRII by the end of the year. I also plan to start doing some herding with her, and get at least some test level titles.

Nexxus - Finish the HRDII, and get the HRDIII, RLFII and RLFIII, HIAs, HXAs, HIBs, HXBs, HSAc (almost nobody runs cattle trials in my area). Also get the BH and at least the SchI. Since I train for the III though, if she's ready for the SchI then we should be able to do the II and III also. Also earn some flyball titles in our spare time LOL And she'll be bred on her next heat cycle, which should be soon. 

Gidget - Get at least her BH and CSAU, I think towards the end of the year she might be ready to start trialing for the I/II/III. That's what I love about Sch, there are trials every other weekend in my area, in Ring there are only 2-5 trials a year in my area (usually), takes a lot longer just to find trials to try to get legs/titles at. I'm probably breeding her this year also. so we'll see how it effects the training/trialing. I want to take her to see the sheep also, just see what she does and if she's got some talent play with her a little. 

Extra - she's only 3 months old now, so probably won't be trialing in 2010, but by the end of the year she should have a solid basis in the FRIII routine and have been on sheep a few times, maybe have gotten some test level titles since she can enter herding events before she's 1.

I'll also be entering at least a few AKC Obedience trials just for the heck of it. Probably Rally, I think that's a lot more fun then regular AKC Obedience.

I probably won't hit every goal, to many conflicts between trials/available weekends, but those are the goals if it all works out as planned. I'll also be judging at least one FR trial, possibly more.


----------



## Jackie Mulligan (Mar 15, 2009)

TR 1-3, TD & CDX.

Keep saving my pennies for a pup.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

With Dylan I would like to get his BH and hopefully a couple weight pull titles on him. A FR Brevet may be a little ambitious at this point, but we'll see how things go; if nothing else, I would like to be ready for that in 2011. I would also like to certify him as a therapy dog and start taking him out on volunteer visits regularly.

As for the Gator pup, he'll get started in weight pull in a few months. I'll continue training him in FR and hopefully we can get some solid obedience together. He'll also continue to show in conformation.

For myself, I should be graduating this spring and I'd like to move. Get a real job and work out/eat healthier.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kevin lee said:


> Nice one Geoff!!!Wish you all the best for 2010 and you realize all your plans.I still remember when I just met you ,some said "this guy will never able to do Ring".The same people had never been on a FR trial field.And now you are still kicking ass.NY,CT, IL,MI,Vancouver, Montreal...I am sure you forget plan #9 a trip to Europe... France to assist the FR final
> 
> Happy new year 2010 to you and family!!!


Same goes to you and your family. 

Kevin #9 that is a #1 actually, we have lots to do and plan for next year. I hope I'm up for all of it. The gimp I am .. LOL! 

Thanks again Kevin for all the help this year with the Rocket bitch. Without you, JB and the rest believing in this gimp and his little bitch I never would've had a chance to start in Ring, let alone the success we've had in 2009. Pretty amazing what 2 years can do! 

BTW Adam and Kyle fell down the stairs and busted my wrist. Was at the emergency @ 15:45 and out the door with my cast at 17:30. Not bad for free health care eh? X-Rays and into the orthopedic doc and out in under 2 hours.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> BTW Adam and Kyle fell down the stairs and busted my wrist. Was at the emergency @ 15:45 and out the door with my cast at 17:30. Not bad for free health care eh? X-Rays and into the orthopedic doc and out in under 2 hours.


 
Wow, you guys have it good in Ontario. Hope you are ok. I look forward to seeing you out here next year, good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Interesting to read everyone's goals for themselves and their dogs. Good job everyone for making goals cause obviously that is the first step to accomplishing them! Hope everyone achieves all they have in mind. For those with lots of dogs so good to see the comittment don't see how it is accomplished! 

My goals for myself this year is to become a more patient and understanding mother. Enjoy each day with my family and put more time and training into the dogs. Those are priority hopefully I get a better paying job as well but if I get the others on track the rest doesn't matter too much. 

For the dogs: 

Achilles would like to achieve his FRII by late spring and first leg of FRIII by late fall (if not at least successfully completing all exercises if there are no available trials near me). Achieve a MRII, a SCH I, a weight pull 2 title through any weight pull organization, and a PSA1 by the end of the year. Those are my biggest goals but looking to do some fun stuff with him as well finish his herding title and maybe advance, do some carting, disc dogs, and dock dogs. 

Pandora would like to achieve a BH and a PSA1 by the end of the year. Really aiming for a CGC/TDI as well but trying to get her dog aggression under control. Too young for me to really push her in the weight pull but maybe near the end of the year and definately some dock dogs and carting. 

Wish us luck on finances! and I wish everyone else the best of luck.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Possibly a FH2 and a TDX on Eli. A SchH1 on both Breitta and Gus.


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

My dog:
Brimwylf Apollo BH CD CGC - SchH1, 2 & 3, maybe CDX

My husbands dogs:
SG Gana von den Wannaer Hohen SchH3 Kkl1 - USA Nationals (got qualifying score, just need Regional), Koer for life
Brimwylf Belladonna - socialize, train basics


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice to see all the input everyone has contributed to this thread.
I hope we can keep this thread somewhere (moderators?) as it would be interesting to take it out end of 2010 and see how we all did.
Mike


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Sch 1 for Ronan, my Malinois. I've waffled back and forth about him for years, whether he was good enough and sound enough to compete, so this year I need to work hard enough to title him or just let him be a pet.
Also finish CKC obedience and rally titles - one leg left for both CD and RA.

For Trevva, the Dutchie - thinking ambitiously - BH in the fall. No CKC titles for her, the CKC doesn't recognize the DS, but maybe a rally title under another organization.

For me, get off my ass and train my dogs. Track more.


----------



## Jeff Batiste (Nov 10, 2009)

My 1st working dog a Presa/Dogo Canario is 18mo. this year we did, don't laugh; 1) AKC CGC 2) CCF 1 Presa Character Test and 3) Schutzhund BH....

Next Year: CCF II, CCF III and Sch I if trainig goes well  ..... Until next December I'll keep my mouth shut, sit on the side lines and enjoy the posts....

Jeff B


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

To get my dog doing some suit bitework, to work towards better control and maybe meet some people with similar interests.


----------



## Meghan Rabon (Feb 10, 2009)

Schh2 and Schh3 on my GSD as well as an HGH. Seems like a lot but I think it's within reach.
I'd also love to get an FH and FH2 with her next year...but we'll see, that might be a bit much!


----------



## lee todhunter (Jun 8, 2009)

as a newbie for me in 2010 is to learn and for my gsd his BH hopefully in the early spring , then i will take it from there and see


----------

